# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Bubba is better!

## Elizabeth

Since I put some substrate and some plants in his terrarium she is much happier now.Now when she hear the door she just hop and looks and then she hops to the cristal and watch me.Also I saw her feed on a soaked freeze dried cricket,and I saw her shed it was awesome and I don't encounter her skin in the water bowl. :Frog Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

